# Affordable malt breeder in S. California



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Im looking into getting a male maltese puppy and I dont want to purchase from a pet store again. I purchased my first and only puppy from a petstore and it turned out she was not healthy, vaccination was all screwd up, and she was not properly de-wormed like they said she was. (what a nightmare!) So this time around...I would like to purchase from an affordable reputable breeder who really takes good care of his animals. Does anyone know of any located in California??</span>


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

try checking the American Maltese Association list of breeders:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

hope that helps and i hope you find a happy and healthy puppy


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

what in your opinion is affordable? I got my Maltese from a breeder in SoCal... but she was not affordable based on some, and rather fairly price to others...

For a well-bred puppy (meaning that the breeder has invested lots of time/energy into making sure it's well...) costs money... so be prepared they will ask for no less than 1200 to 2000 for a pet quality Maltese male. Neutering contract involved.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e_@Apr 29 2005, 11:03 PM
> *
> Im looking into getting a male maltese puppy and I dont want to purchase from a pet store again. I purchased my first and only puppy from a petstore  and it turned out she was not healthy, vaccination was all screwd up, and she was not properly de-wormed like they said she was. (what a nightmare!) So this time around...I would like to purchase from an affordable reputable breeder who really takes good care of his animals. Does anyone know of any located in California??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58248*


[/QUOTE]

I am just curious if the pet store you bought her from was from glendale galleria? There is no reason for me asking, other than that I have gone into that store and puppies always look so sad and ill there. But you know better now! When we started looking for Miko we also didn't know better and almost bought from a pet store. In the end, we ended up buying from a backyard breeder (not much better at all). Good luck in your search!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 30 2005, 08:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am just curious if the pet store you bought her from was from glendale galleria? There is no reason for me asking, other than that I have gone into that store and puppies always look so sad and ill there. But you know better now! When we started looking for Miko we also didn't know better and almost bought from a pet store. In the end, we ended up buying from a backyard breeder (not much better at all). Good luck in your search!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58323
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ive been in there too, so sad i go in and i hold them for a few, you know they will finance them now making it even easier for people with no knowledge about puppymills will get them, just terrible


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Contact this club for breeder referral:

http://www.californiamaltese.org/

(PS, Charmaine, love the site!!!)


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks









There are lots of great breeders in California. If you go to http://www.californiamaltese.org/members.html. many of the members are also breeders who will be able to help you with a puppy or refer you to someone who has a puppy available. I know Jeanne (www.rijesmaltese.com) and Heidi (www.ariamaltese.com) do not have puppies available right now BUT they are probably the easiest to contact through email. They are very fast with email.

Both wonderful ladies who will be able to help you!


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree, that petstore in glendale galleria is really sad. the pups look so unhappy in there and there







are A LOT of them and they sleep in their poop all the time. they're always sleeping when i pass by.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">
Im looking into getting a male maltese puppy and I dont want to purchase from a pet store again. I purchased my first and only puppy from a petstore and it turned out she was not healthy, vaccination was all screwd up, and she was not properly de-wormed like they said she was. (what a nightmare!) So this time around...I would like to purchase from an affordable reputable breeder who really takes good care of his animals. Does anyone know of any located in California??</span>

I am just curious if the pet store you bought her from was from glendale galleria? There is no reason for me asking, other than that I have gone into that store and puppies always look so sad and ill there. But you know better now! When we started looking for Miko we also didn't know better and almost bought from a pet store. In the end, we ended up buying from a backyard breeder (not much better at all). Good luck in your search!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58323
[/QUOTE]


Hi there.......
Peaches was purchased from a petstore in Alta Dena California near Glendale.....
I was sold the moment I held her...that petsore you speak about sound horrible. I think i might visit it sometime. are yoy from so cal as well?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e+May 2 2005, 02:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Hi there.......
Peaches was purchased from a petstore in Alta Dena California near Glendale.....
I was sold the moment I held her...that petsore you speak about sound horrible. I think i might visit it sometime. are yoy from so cal as well?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58817
[/B][/QUOTE]

the horrible petstore in Glendale galleria is in the glendale galleria department store in glendale, its such a terrible place , all the pups look miserable and so sad...want to rescue them all if u see them..the cages are so small for some bigger pups too









the petstore in Beverly center on 3rd street is horrible too, i think the glendale galleria petstore are the same petstore franchise


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+May 2 2005, 12:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the horrible petstore in Glendale galleria is in the glendale galleria department store in glendale, its such a terrible place , all the pups look miserable and so sad...want to rescue them all if u see them..the cages are so small for some bigger pups too









the petstore in Beverly center on 3rd street is horrible too, i think the glendale galleria petstore are the same petstore franchise
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58818
[/B][/QUOTE]

The petstore in Beverly center (Petlove I think) is much better than the one in glendale galleria. At least they put several pups per cage and the pups look healthier. I know, I shouldn't even be going into these places as they are all awful, but I just can't resist. Thankfully, we are very poor so no chance of us buying a pup from pet store!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

My breeder is in Yucca Valley, her name is Martha Thomas. She has great dogs!

~Elegant


----------

